# 64 bit drivers



## prettyscary (Feb 27, 2008)

I am running a 64 bit version of Windows XP on an Acer Aspire T180. I trying to get dsl.

Using on board ethernet, I plugged in modem, ethernet light doesnt light up.

Ethernet controller is a yellow question mark in device manager. 

I went on a hunt for my missing drivers, downloaded these chipset, lan, and modem drivers.

Aspire_E380_T180_CHIPSET.zip
Aspire_E380_T180_LAN.zip
Aspire_E380_T180_MODEM.zip

I tried to update the drivers, pointing to each of these folders (unzipped of course) and it could not find the drivers.

I assume all of these drivers must be for 32 bit windows, which are useless to me.

After doing more research and forum reading, I find this driver, which seemed to work for others with the same problem.

NVIDIA_MCP61_Chipset_x64_MB.zip

I run the setup file, ensure the box with "NVIDIA Ethernet Driver" is checked, reboot and once again, no dice.

then, I went out and bought an ethernet card. (Netgear FA311)

When I asked the guy behind the counter if it came with any drivers, he told me it didnt
need any. "You plug it in and it works."

After getting it home, I opened it up, and found a piece of paper reading 'the software may
be downloaded from netgear.com'

I put it in any way, the ethernet light lit up on my modem (!), and yet another yellow 
question mark appeared in device manager. I now have 2 Ethernet Controller, and 1 PCI 
modem in the Other Devices category.

I went to Mr Internet and downloaded aforementioned Netgear drivers, and they, (stop me if
you heard this one) didnt work. Also, the installation guide didnt even mention WinXP 
(pre-2002? idk.)



Any suggestions?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

carry it back ...


----------



## prettyscary (Feb 27, 2008)

im sorry, i dont understand.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

He means click "Roll-back Driver."


----------



## prettyscary (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh right, der. I forgot to mention that the machine came with Vista, which I removed for XP.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> He means click "Roll-back Driver."



DanishDevil......hmmmm If I my ask....why that name ? (DanskDjævel)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

WAY back in the day, my friends and I wanted to form a clan.  We decided on an "evil pastry" clan, which didn't last.  I was with the likes of the Pretzel Ninja and the Bagel Banger (that was creative looking back)... and I just decided to stick with DanishDevil!  Though somebody stole it from me on Xbox Live. The bastard. I'll kill him


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2008)

prettyscary said:


> I am running a 64 bit version of Windows XP on an Acer Aspire T180. I trying to get dsl. Any suggestions?



have you tried   http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## prettyscary (Feb 27, 2008)

Frogger said:


> have you tried   http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1



i have not, thank you.
hmm... i did a search and couldnt find anything for the FA311 or the Aspire T180.
i have the lastest forcewear, (running GeForce 6100 nForce 405), if thats what you were suggesting.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## prettyscary (Feb 27, 2008)

seeing you are from mississauga, 
i bought the netgear FA311 from factory direct, 
i thought they were credible, but the guy downstairs said it didnt need drivers.


----------

